# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Как были изобретены гениальные вещи

## Akasey

*Как были изобретены гениальные вещи*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
До чего только не додумывались наши предки, чтобы сделать свою жизнь удобнее и комфортнее! Знаете ли вы, как были придуманы ложка и вилка, иголка, презерватив или туалетная бумага, и чем древние люди заменяли столь необходимые для нас вещи? 

*Обертка для конфет*

Когда говорят о великом изобретателе Томасе Алве Эдисоне, вспоминают, по крайней мере, пять его самых известных творений: фонограф, пишущая машинка, биржевой телеграф, генератор переменного тока и, конечно, лампочку. Последнюю на самом деле запатентовал русский ученый Александр Лодыгин, а Эдисон уже занялся ее усовершенствованием. По проекту Эдисона в 1882 году Нью-Йорке была построена первая в мире электростанция постоянного тока. Он создал прибор, явившийся прототипом диктофона, аппарат для записи телефонных разговоров, сконструировал железо-никелевый аккумулятор и много чего еще (всего около 1000 патентов). И среди всего этого великолепия мало кто вспоминает, что в 1872 году дядюшка Эдисон придумал еще и парафинированную бумагу, служившую первой оберткой для конфет. Эх, если бы не он, как бы мы сейчас хранили сладости?.. 

*Туалетная бумага*
Как же приходилось изворачиваться нашим предкам, чтобы после справления естественных надобностей произвести элементарную гигиеническую процедуру! Франсуа Рабле полагал, что приятнее всего делать это с помощью живого утенка. В Древнем Риме для этих нужд приспособили губку: она крепилась на палку и после использования помещалась в чашу с соленой водой. Викинги подтирались комками шерсти, коренные американцы - всевозможными листьями и початками кукурузы. Французские короли подходили к этому вопросу очень изысканно и делали это кружевом и льняными тряпочками. Использовать в этом деле бумагу первыми стали китайцы, но не простые смертные, а исключительно императоры. Много позже на бумагу перешли все остальные и во всем мире: в ход пошли старые газеты, каталоги, альманахи. Только в 1857 году ньюйоркцу Джозефу Гайетти пришло в голову нарезать бумагу аккуратными квадратами и паковать в пачки. Он так гордился своим изобретением, что на каждом листочке печатал свое имя. Установить имя человека, придумавшего сворачивать туалетную бумагу в рулоны, не представляется возможным: впервые такие рулоны стала выпускать американская бумажная фабрика "Scott Paper" в 1890 году. 

*Колесо*

Кто, когда и зачем впервые придумал колесо, остается одной из самых больших загадок истории. Самое древнее колесо было найдено на территории Месопотамии, и сделано оно было около 55 веков назад. Различные грузы до этого транспортировались с помощью того, что нынче известно как санки. На шумерской пиктограмме 35 века до н.э. впервые было изображено подобие повозки: санки на колесах. Колеса в то время были вырезанными из дерева цельными дисками. Первые колеса со спицами были изобретены на полуострове Малая Азия (самый западный полуостров Азии, ныне принадлежит Турции) в XX веке до н.э. и в том же веке докатились до Европы и до Китая и Индии. Такие колеса использовались только в колесницах для перевозки людей, но в Египте их стали применять и для грузов. Наибольшее распространение колеса и всевозможные повозки получили в Древней Греции, а потом и Риме. В Америке колеса и повозки появились только с приходом туда европейцев. 

*Презерватив*

Около трех тысяч лет до нашей эры правитель Крита царь Минос для защиты от венерических заболеваний во время любовных утех использовал рыбий пузырь. Некоторые считают, что в Древнем Риме презервативы делали из мускульной ткани погибших воинов. В Древнем Египте за тысячу лет до нашей эры прообразом презерватива служил льняной мешочек, а чтобы он не спадал, к нему были пришиты ленточки-завязки. Таким мешочком пользовались еще два с половиной тысячелетия. Именно в XV веке презервативы стали пользоваться большой популярностью, так как в Европе бушевала эпидемия сифилиса. Тогда о том, что "мешочки" помогают избежать не только болезни, но и нежелательной беременности, еще никто не знал. Однако уже к концу XV века льняной наконечник перед употреблением стали опускать в специальный химический раствор и, когда он высыхал, пускали в дело. Это были первые спермициды, которые и сейчас на всех презервативах. Свое название "кондом" презервативы получили только в XVII веке. По одной версии, благодаря врачу английского короля Карла II Кондому, который придумал, как королю избежать незаконнорожденных детей и болезней от проституток. Он сделал презерватив из овечьих кишок. По другой - слово пошло от латинского "condon", что значит "хранилище". Кондомы из кишок животных стоили очень дорого, и поэтому многими использовались по несколько раз. С открытием в 1839 году вулканизации (это процесс, который позволяет превратить каучук в прочный эластичный материал - резину) презервативы получили свое новое рождение в 1844-м. Первый латексный кондом был изобретен в 1919 году, он был более тонким и не пах резиной. А первый смазанный презерватив был выпущен только 1957 году. 

*Шнурки*

Довольно странно, но история почему-то не сохранила имени гения, придумавшего шнурки, зато каким-то образом сохранила дату, когда это событие произошло, - 27 марта 1790 года. Именно в этот день в Англии появился первый шнурок для ботинок в виде веревочки с металлическими наконечниками на концах, которые не давали ей обтрепаться и помогали продевать шнурок в отверстия на обуви. А вот до появления этого изобретения вся обувь застегивалась на пряжки. 

*Вешалка-плечики*

В это трудно поверить, но патент на изобретение крючка для одежды был получен неким О.А. Нортом только в 1869 году. На что до этого люди вешали свои вещи - не ясно. И только в 1903 году Альберт Паркхаус, работавший на проволочном заводе, в ответ на постоянные жалобы рабочих, что им не хватает крючков для своих пальто, изобрел вешалку-плечики. Из проволоки он сделал два овала, находящиеся друг напротив друга на некотором расстоянии, а их концы соединил в крюк. В 1932 году эти овалы соединили картоном, чтобы мокрая одежда не провисала и не мялась. А три года спустя была изобретена вешалка с нижней планкой, которая и стала прообразом для всех современных вешалок. 

*Ложка и вилка*

Древние римляне и греки, ведя разговоры о прекрасном, ели руками. Римский поэт Овидий научил их кушать кончиками пальцев и после еды вытирать их о хлеб. Позже в Греции на руки надевались специальные перчатки с жесткими наконечниками. А вообще самые первые прообразы ложек делались еще за 3000 лет до нашей эры. Они лепились из глины или выпиливались из костей или рогов животных, также в ход шли морские раковины, рыбьи кости и головы и древесина. Самые первые серебряные ложки сделали на Руси в 998 году по приказу князя Владимира Красное Солнышко для его дружины. Ложки тогда были с короткой ручкой и держались в кулаке. Что-то похожее на современную вилку, только с пятью, а порой и большим количеством зубчиков появилось в Азии в десятом веке. Через сто лет это изобретение докатилось и до Европы, но широкое распространение вилка получила только к XVI веку: острое шило, с помощью которого накалывали пищу и ели, было заменено на вилку с двумя зубчиками. К концу XVIII века практически во всех странах Европы столовый нож с острым концом уступил место ножу, имеющему закругленное лезвие. Необходимости накалывать на нож куски пищи больше не было, так как эту функцию выполняла вилка.

*Расческа*

Самыми древними расческами, которыми пользовались жители Земли, можно считать рыбьи скелеты. Неизвестно, где и когда была сделана первая расческа, но один из самых древних гребней был найден при раскопках на территории Древнего Рима. Он был сделан из широкой кости животного с ручкой и восемью вручную вырезанными зубчиками, располагавшимися на расстоянии 0,2 см друг от друга. Впоследствии расчески делались также из дерева, кораллов, слоновой кости, черепашьего панциря и рогов различных животных. Этот материал для гребней использовался вплоть до середины XIX века. В 1869 году два брата - Исайя и Джон Хайатт - изобрели целлулоид, что полностью изменило производство расчесок. Слоны и черепахи были спасены от полного уничтожения, а люди получили более дешевые гребни из материала, внешне очень похожего и на кораллы, и на слоновую кость, и на панцирь черепахи.

----------


## Akasey

*Пуговица*

Древние люди вместо пуговиц соединяли куски своей одежды шипами от растений, косточками животных и палками. В Древнем Египте уже использовались пряжки или один кусок одежды продевался в отверстие, сделанное в другом, или концы просто связывались. Кто именно изобрел пуговицу, неизвестно: одни ученые склоняются к тому, что это были греки или римляне, другие - что пуговица пришла из Азии. Делались они преимущественно из слоновой кости. Широкое распространение пуговицы получили только в XIII веке. И почти до XVIII века были признаком богатства и знатного происхождения: короли и аристократия могли позволить себе заказать пуговицы из золота и серебра. В начале XVIII века пуговицы стали делать из металла и меди, но почти до конца XIX века пуговицы были настолько дорогим товаром, что их перешивали с одной одежды на другую. 

*Скрепка*

Соединять вместе листы бумаги начали в XIII веке: в левом верхнем углу каждой страницы делались надрезы, сквозь которые продевали ленточку. Позже тесьму стали натирать воском, чтобы, во-первых, лента стала более прочной, а во-вторых, было легче вынимать или вкладывать нужные листы. В 1835 году врач из Нью-Йорка Джон Айрленд Хоуи изобрел машину для производства булавок. Булавки были, естественно, придуманы для портных, чтобы им было проще во время шитья соединять куски ткани, но их также стали использовать при скреплении бумаги. Впервые соединять бумагу закрученным куском проволоки придумал норвежский изобретатель Йохан Ваалер в 1899 году, но она не была похожа на нынешнюю скрепку. А скрепку в том виде, в котором она сейчас и существует, придумали в английской компании "Gem Manufacturing Ltd", но почему-то это изобретение так никто никогда не запатентовал. 

*Спички*

Какими только способами люди не добывали огонь до появления спичек. Терли друг о друга деревянные поверхности, выбивали искру кремнием, пытались поймать солнечный луч сквозь кусочек стекла. А когда это удавалось сделать, бережно поддерживали горящие угли в глиняных горшках. И только в конце XVIII века жить стало проще - французский химик Клод Бертолле опытным путем получил вещество, названное впоследствии бертолетовой солью. Так в Европе в 1805 году появились спички-"маканки" - тонкие лучинки с головками, смазанными бертолетовой солью, которые зажигались после обмакивания их в раствор концентрированной серной кислоты. Изобретению первых "сухих" спичек мир обязан английскому химику и аптекарю Джону Уокеру. В 1827 году он обнаружил, что если на кончик деревянной палочки нанести смесь из сульфида сурьмы, бертолетовой соли и гуммиарабика (это такая вязкая жидкость, выделяемая акацией), а затем высушить все это дело на воздухе, то при трении такой спички о наждачную бумагу ее головка вполне легко зажигается. А следовательно, необходимость таскать с собою пузырек с серной кислотой отпадает. Уокер наладил небольшое производство своих спичек, которые упаковывались в оловянные пеналы по 100 штук, однако больших денег на своем изобретении не заработал. К тому же эти спички имели ужасный запах. В 1830 году 19-летний французский химик Шарль Сориа изобрел фосфорные спички, состоявшие из смеси бертолетовой соли, фосфора и клея. Эти вообще легко воспламенялись при трении о любую твердую поверхность, например подошву сапога. Спички Сориа не имели запаха, однако были вредны для здоровья, поскольку белый фосфор ядовит. В 1855 году химик Йохан Лундстром сообразил, что красное иногда лучше, чем белое. Швед нанес красный фосфор на поверхность наждачной бумаги снаружи небольшой коробочки и добавил тот же самый фосфор в состав головки спички. Таким образом, они уже не приносили вреда здоровью и легко зажигались о заранее приготовленную поверхность. Наконец, в 1889 году Джошуа Пьюси изобрел спичечный коробок, однако патент на это изобретение был отдан американской компании Diamond Match Company, которая придумала точно такой же, но с "зажигательной" поверхностью снаружи (у Пьюси она располагалась внутри коробка). Для общего развития. В Россию фосфорные спички были завезены из Европы в 1836 году и продавались по рублю серебром за сотню. А первая отечественная фабрика по производству спичек была построена в Санкт-Петербурге в 1837 году. 

*Прокладка*

Начиная с пещерных людей и вплоть до цивилизованных жителей начала ХХ века женской половине населения приходилось быть крайне изобретательной в критические дни. В доисторические времена дамы пускали в дело все: от травы и мхов до морских губок и водорослей. Древние египтянки использовали тампоны из смягченных листьев папируса, гречанки под тампоны приспособили палочки с намотанной ветошью. В Риме пользовались шерстью, в Японии - бумагой, в Африке - пучками травы. К началу XIX века женщины стали шить прокладки сами из старых тряпок и хлопка. Они были многоразового использования: после употребления стирались и сушились. К концу столетия кто-то умный придумал пустить производство тряпочных прокладок, больше похожих на подгузники для взрослых, на поток, но из-за отсутствия рекламы до потенциальных потр***тельниц эта продукция не доходила. В начале ХХ века женщины додумались использовать в качестве гигиенических принадлежностей марлю и вату. В 20-х годах прокладки стали продаваться в магазинах и рекламироваться в женских журналах. Дамам в то время приходилось крепить их к нижнему белью безопасными булавками или подвязывать веревочками на талии. Самый первый тампон был изобретен и пущен в массовое производство в 1936 году, однако широкую популярность тампоны получили только в конце 60-х. А десятилетие спустя была придумана липкая лента, с помощью которой и по сей день прокладка крепится на белье. Гель-абсорбент, который входит в основу современной гигиенической салфетки, был придуман только в 90-х. 

*Иголка*

История шитья насчитывает уже более 20 тысяч лет. Первобытные люди прокалывали шкуры доисторическим подобием шила из шипов или обтесанных камней, через отверстия продевали сухожилия животных и таким образом сооружали себе "костюм". Самые первые иголки с ушком, сделанные из камней, костей или рогов животных, были найдены на территориях современной Западной Европы и Средней Азии около 17 тысяч лет назад. В Африке иголками служили толстые жилки пальмовых листьев, к которым привязывались нитки, сделанные также из растений. Считается, что первая стальная иголка была сделана в Китае. Там же, в III веке до нашей эры, придумали наперсток. Племена, населявшие Мавританию (в древности область на северо-западе Африки, западная часть территории современного Алжира и восточная часть территории современного Марокко), донесли эти изобретения на Запад. Массовое производство иголок началось только в XIV веке в Нюрнберге, а потом и в Англии. Самую первую иголку с помощью механизированного производства сделали в 1785 году. Первого прадеда современных ножниц нашли в руинах Древнего Египта. Сделанные из цельного куска металла, а не из двух скрещенных лезвий, эти ножницы датируются XVI веком до нашей эры. А ножницы в том виде, в котором они известны сейчас, изобрел Леонардо да Винчи. 

*Каблук*

Первые каблуки появились у восточных всадников в XII веке, однако назвать их каблуками в общем-то было сложно. Это были некие нашлепки, которые служили для весьма практичных целей: мужчины приколачивали их к туфлям, чтобы нога крепко держалась в стремени при скачке. А вот кто и когда изобрел настоящий каблук, точно неизвестно, однако принято считать, что произошло это в XVII веке в Испании с легкой руки мастеров из города Кордовы. Они разработали структуру и конструкцию каблука, основными формами которого были скошенные внутрь и "французские" - с "талией" посередине. В эпоху рококо каблук перебрался ближе к центру туфельки, тем самым как бы уменьшая ножку. Со временем форма каблука претерпевала различные изменения: от высоких каблуков-рюмочек до широких квадратных, которые придумали специально для девушек, танцевавших твист. И, наконец, в 1950 году итальянский модельер Сальваторе Феррагамо изобрел знаменитую шпильку: в качестве опоры для каблука он предложил длинный стальной стержень-стилет. 

*Зубная щетка*

О гигиене полости рта заботились еще за три тысячи лет до Рождества Христова древние египтяне: в их саркофагах были найдены прообразы зубных щеток, сделанные из веточек деревьев с распушенными концами. Но изобретателем современных щеток считается китайский император, соорудивший первую щетку в 1498 году. Щетина китайских зубных щеток была сделана из волос с загривка сибирского дикого кабана, а ручки были либо из дерева, либо из кости животного. Когда в XVII веке это изобретение дошло до Европы, где в то время чистить зубы было не принято, жесткая шерсть кабана была заменена на более мягкую лошадиную гриву. До этого чистоплотные европейцы использовали зубочистки, сделанные из гусиных перьев, а те, кто побогаче, - из меди или серебра, или просто протирали зубы тряпочкой. Шерсть и щетина животных, в частности того же кабана, использовалась при производстве зубных щеток вплоть до ХХ века. В 1937 году изобрели нейлон, и с 1938 года ворсинки щетки стали делать из него. Однако щетки "животного происхождения" продолжали пользоваться большей популярностью, так как были мягче и не царапали десны, в отличие от искусственных. Нейлоновая щетина зубных щеток стала такой мягкой, как сейчас, только в 1950 году.

*Источник*: News.Battery.Ru

----------


## Asteriks

*Путешествие по истории школьных вещей*

В школе и дома мы постоянно сталкиваемся с предметами, имеющими непосредственное отношение к англоязычным странам. Мы почти никогда не задумываемся, откуда взялись те предметы, которые нас окружают, к которым мы привыкли и считаем их родными.
Приглашаем всех вас в увлекательное путешествие по истории школьных вещей. Итак, добро пожаловать !

1. *A BLACKBOARD* 
Первая школьная доска чёрного цвета была сделана в1814 году из квадратной буковой доски, выкрашенной чёрной краской, Джеймсом Пиллансом, профессором Эдинбургского лицея, для рисования на ней схематических карт. 

2. *A RUBBER* 
Впервые её описал Джозеф Пристли в своей книге «Введение в теорию и практику перспективы», Лондон, 1770 год: «…я видел материал, способный вытирать с бумаги следы чёрного карандаша. Продаёт его мистер Найрн, изготовитель математических инструментов напротив Королевской биржи. За три шиллинга можнокупить брусочек в полдюйма, его хватает на несколько лет». Через пять лет кусочек весом в одну унцию стоил целую гинею.

3. *PLASTICINE* 
Пластилин придумал в 1897 году Уильям Хербутт, преподаватель изобразительных искусств из Бата, Англия, с мыслью о своих учениках, которые не хотели пачкаться глиной. Он состоял из солей извести, алифатических кислот, образующих длинные молекулярные цепи, и нефтяного желе, смешанного с мелом. Первые смеси Хербутт сделал в подвале своего дома, а широкое производство началось на старой мельнице в этой же местности 1 мая 1900 года.

4. *SCOTCH* 
Клейкую ленту широкого назначения впервые выпустил в 1928 году американец Ричард Дрю. Эту ленту под названием «скотч» продавали в Европе как «ленты для торговли». Они представляли собой длинные полосы из прозрачной целлюлозы, покрытые с 
одной стороны клеем.

5. *A NOTEBOOK*
Честь изобретения блокнота с отрывными листами принадлежит американскому писателю Самюэлю Клеменсу, известному под псевдонимом Марк Твен (1835-1910). писатель обладал изобретательской жилкой, о чём свидетельствуют его патенты на «улучшение определённого типа платяного шкафа», а также «альбома для газетных вырезок». На страницы альбома заранее наносились полоски клея, и для того чтобы наклеить очередную вырезку, достаточно было увлажнить эту полоску. 

6. *A MAGAZINE*
Первым журналом для детей был The Lilliputian Magazine, or the Young Gentleman and Lady’s Golden Library (журнал лилипутов или золотая библиотека юных леди и джентльменов), выходивший в Лондоне благодаря издателю детских книг Джону Ньюберу с июня 1751 года. Выходил он каждый месяц и стоил 3 пенса. Журнал соответствовал названию. Его размер был 10х6,25 см и публиковал короткие рассказы, загадки, шутки, песенки и рисунки. Первым журналом для девочек стал The Young Lady (Молодая дама), который начал выходить в Лондоне 6 января 1756 года.

7. *A CROSSWORD*
Первый кроссворд составил ливерпулец Артур Винн, опубликовавший его в воскресном дополнении «Нью-Йорк Уорлд» 21 декабря 1913 года. Винн работал в отделе, занимавшемся развлечениями и постоянно искал для газеты свежий и оригинальный материал. Как-то он припомнил, что в детстве его дед развлекал своих внуков игрой викторианских времён под названием «Магический квадрат, или Двойной акростих». Отделив слова чёрными клетками и добавив 32 вопроса-загадки, Винн составил первый кроссворд.

8. *A MECCANO*
Идея детского конструктора – набора деталей с отверстиями, расположенными на одинаковом расстоянии друг от друга, пришла в голову англичанину Фрэнку Хорнби, который в 1901 году запатентовал своё изобретение. С тех пор его идея непрерывно развивалась, и сейчас некоторые детские конструкторы содержат до двух тысяч деталей, а самые известные среди них, безусловно, конструкторы фирмы «Лего».

9. *TABLE TENNIS*
Изобретателем игры был инженер Джеймс Гибб - англичанин, в прошлом студент Кембриджа. Игра появилась как импровизированное развлечение в дождливую погоду. Сначала в неё играли в столовой семьи Гиббов, используя крышки от сигарных коробок и мячик, вырезанный из пробок из-под шампанского. Сначала игру назвали «госсима», однако под этим названием она расходилась плохо, и Джекуез, производитель реквизита для игры, придумал название «пинг-понг», после чего она стала необычайно популярной, приняв в 1901 году характер национального безумия.

10.* TRAINERS*
Специальная спортивная обувь впервые была изготовлена в 1868 году на «Кенди Мануфактуринг Компани» в Нью-Хевене, штат Коннектикут. У неё был полотняный верх, резиновый низ, и она предназначалась для игры в крикет. В том же году спортсмен-любитель Уильям Б. Куртис сделал для себя обувь с шипами. Это было во время первых легкоатлетических соревнований в США.
Первые кроссовки с воздушной подушкой – модель Nike Tailwind американской фирмы «Найк» 1979 года. В конструкции подошвы применена система амортизации, изобретённая Франком Руди, инженером, занимавшимся космическими проектами.

11. *A WRITING MACHINE*
Первая машинка с «универсальным» расположением клавиш (сохранившимся 
с небольшими изменениями до сих пор) была сделана 8 ноября 1872 года в Милуоки (США). В 1873 Кристофер Шоулз и Денсмор подписали договор с фирмой «Ремингтон» о массовом выпуске пишущих машинок. Среди первых клиентов, купивших машинку в 1874 году, был писатель Марк Твен. Первой машинкой с большими буквами была вторая модель «Ремингтона» 1878 года.

12. *A COMPUTER*
Первым программируемым компьютером, который мог считывать инструкции с перфокарт, производить вычисления с использованием оперативной памяти и печатать полученный результат, была аналитическая машина, придуманная Чарльзом Бэббиджем и частично построенная им в Лондоне в 1822-1871 годах. Она могла делать только одно действие – сложение. Следующим этапом было изобретение аналитической машины – прообраза современных компьютеров, по существу повторяющих структуру его машины! Вместе с ним работала Августа Ада Лавлейс - которая создала для машины программное математическое обеспечение. Работы леди Лавлейс посвящены в основном математическим вопросам, заложившим основы современного программирования, базирующегося на ее идеях и принципах.

----------


## Властелин

А я читал, что первый паровой двигатель был придуман еще в древней греции, но не получил распространения потому, что труд рабов был дешевле. А потом изобретение забылось.

----------


## vova230

Не только паровой двигатель, но и компьютер, точнее его подобие. Вообще многие изобретения изобретались дважды. Достаточно вспомнить изобретения Леонардо да Винчи.

----------

